

First Fortran PaaS - franklaemmer
http://blog.fortrabbit.com/first-fortran-paas/

======
ostark
Fortran + FastCGI + nginx: Possibly the fastest combination for certain web
applications:

[http://flibs.sourceforge.net/fortran-fastcgi-
nginx.html](http://flibs.sourceforge.net/fortran-fastcgi-nginx.html)

------
walshemj
Great now we can dump all that modern OO rubbish and get back to REAL
programming :-)

